# Flick/Shake



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I've been doing really well with using the Jackel worms and small jigs rigged wacky style. The numbers of fish I've been catching has been way up, but they're often smaller. I have worked a bank with some of my other favorite baits and not done well, but when working the same bank with this jig I've ended up finding the bass were there afterall. 
Just wondering if anyone else is having the same positive experience that I had with it. Also, what are some of the techniques you've been using to work it? I actually haven't found that "shaking" it has been all that successful and they often hit it on a lift/drop retrieve.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

They worked great in ponds for me....but they haven't caught anything more than what I normally throw in the lakes around here. It's a good thing to try though when other things aren't working.


----------



## Wade042 (Mar 27, 2008)

They have been working really well for me especially around rocks and when the bite seems to turn off they still bite it. I have found that they do produce smaller fish as well but atleast I'm catching fish which is why I go fishing.


----------

